# Best one of the year so far.



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

We hit a few tribs of the Rifle this morning was tough going with bugs and tall grass and humidity caught a bunch of 6 to 10s not really a great morning till Mike hooked this guy and the battle was on after a good fight I got my hands on him 20'' on the dot.Black/Gold panther martin strikes again.





































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShadRap (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice fish!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Big fish, big fighter . That guy is something! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

upon occasion I will slide over to the "dark side" and toss a panther martin or mepps. I have to wonder what in the world they think they're eating! Very nice brownie. Congrats.


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Dark side, really. I assume you are a fly fisherman. My family owned a flyfishing business for 40 years and it is not about the method it is about being with good friends and the outdoors. 
Fishermen first , nuff said.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

great looking brown!!!


----------



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Upnorth:
How does the Rifle compare to the Au Sable? Started getting into trout/river fishing & have fished the Au Sable a couple of times so far. Have read some good things about the Rifle, which would be a little closer to home for me. May check out the Rifle on my next opportunity. Any thoughts?


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

I have fished both rivers extensively. The rifle will produce more fish per acre, because it has no dams to block fish movement along the entire length, and the people from Indiana , and Ohio drive by to go to the famously over fished Au Sable

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice looking brownie! Congrats on the release, although I was pictureing him frying in butter.:evilsmile



huntermikemj said:


> I have fished both rivers extensively. The rifle will produce more fish per acre, because it has no dams to block fish movement along the entire length, and the people from Indiana , and Ohio drive by to go to the famously over fished Au Sable
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Shhhh. They'll be crawling all over that river now catching all our suckers.:lol:


----------

